# RMC Business Administration Grads - Where are you now?



## roger_vetero (2 Oct 2009)

I'm in Grade 12 and I'm thinking of applying to RMC for Business Administration.

I would like to know what sort of military career possibilities I have as an RMC Business Administration grad.

I would appreciate hearing from RMC Business Administration Grads on what they are doing now and if they have any regrets going to RMC rather than a civilian university.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Oct 2009)

Have you talked to a Recruiter at your local CFRC?  The CF Recruiting site has a link to an Online Recruiter, and a Toll Free phone number.  There is a list of careers also listed on the CF Recruiting site, if you cared to browse it.  Discriptions for each career are found in the links provided.


----------



## ChaosTheory (3 Oct 2009)

Sounds like a log-o to me.


----------



## Lumber (17 Oct 2009)

roger_vetero said:
			
		

> I would like to know what sort of military career possibilities I have as an RMC Business Administration grad.



Anything but an engineer (you need an engineering degree to be an engineer <sigh>), but if you ask me, the courses on human resource management, labour relations and organizational theories should be taught to all officers. 

Go to you CFRC to learn more.


----------



## Dilanger (25 Dec 2009)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Anything but an engineer (you need an engineering degree to be an engineer <sigh>), but if you ask me, the courses on human resource management, labour relations and organizational theories should be taught to all officers.
> 
> Go to you CFRC to learn more.


 k few things too add
1) it's true that alot of trades do not require engineering degree's a few big ones that might come to mide are pilot, intanry, and mars officer. for those trades degree doesnt matter...wether you have a mec engineering degree or politics degree
2) Not all logs are arts! I have a friend who is doing chemical engineering and is log
3) just re-saying that with a buisness degree there are still many trades...my friend got pilot and is doing a MMS degree


----------

